# White American Hero, Kyle Rittenhouse, On Twitter:  I am alive today because I was able to protect myself.



## MAGA Macho Man (Jun 3, 2022)

God bless his soul. He will be a true iconic White American patriot for years to come. He is the embodiment of the second amendment. 



Kyle Rittenhouse
@ThisIsKyleR

I am alive today because I was able to protect myself.

9:09 PM · Jun 2, 2022·T


----------



## candycorn (Jun 3, 2022)

He's free today because the judge was part of the defense team.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 3, 2022)

I too am alive because I learned how to defend myself.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 3, 2022)

candycorn said:


> He's free today because the judge was part of the defense team.


He’s free today because the jury CORRECTLY ruled self defense and assholes like you can’t stand it. Fixed that for you.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 3, 2022)

The judge did not free Kyle.  It was 12 citizens who would have done the same thing.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 3, 2022)

I would not call him a hero


----------



## MAGA Macho Man (Jun 4, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> I would not call him a hero


Why not? He ridded the earth of a pedophile and dangerous criminal.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 4, 2022)

candycorn said:


> He's free today because the judge was part of the defense team.


Cry, bitch.  

I hope more of your worthless commie ilk fuck around like that and get rightfully dead. 

 If Kyle does nothing else in his life, he has succeeded by disposing of 2 worthless commies shits.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 4, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> God bless his soul. He will be a true iconic White American patriot for years to come. He is the embodiment of the second amendment.
> 
> 
> Kyle Rittenhouse
> ...


He is nothing in my book, he didn't need to be there, and he is alive because he killed someone else and wouldn't another.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 4, 2022)

Penelope said:


> He is nothing in my book, he didn't need to be there, and he is alive because he killed someone else and wouldn't another.


^
Another senseless word salad from Penelope.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 4, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> God bless his soul. He will be a true iconic White American patriot for years to come. He is the embodiment of the second amendment.
> 
> 
> Kyle Rittenhouse
> ...


And LWNJ moonbats constantly try to claim that an AR-15 style assault rifle cannot save your life even though one obviously saved Kyle from being murdered by a bunch of LWNJ moronic moonbat faggot perverts.

But they will deny it to the end, and actually believe the stupid lies they tell themselves. They really are that fucking stupid.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 4, 2022)

Penelope said:


> He is nothing in my book, he didn't need to be there, and he is alive because he killed someone else and wouldn't another.


He is alive because he killed those who wanted to kill him.  You just described self-defense perfectly, you ignorant bitch.  I love how you can't open your mouth without proving just how backward you are.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 4, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> ^
> Another senseless word salad from Penelope.


It's all she knows how to do.  Endlessly entertaining, however.


----------



## Resnic (Jun 4, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> I would not call him a hero



Well he went to try and help people who were under siege by a bunch of violent racist criminals burning, looting a town. Then he was attacked by a small group of them that hit, chased and pulled a gun on him before he shot them. A group that consisted of a sex offender and a felon.

Hero or not we need a whole lot more people that. People who want to help victims of racist domestic terrorists and will shoot to defend themselves against them.

The criminals have pushed things too far and are getting out of hand and no one in charge seems interested in stopping them. Now it falls on the people.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 4, 2022)

One of the guys he shot was carrying a pistol.

Had that guy wanted KR dead he’s have shot him 

He didn’t

KR is full of shit


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 4, 2022)

Democrats would have accused Nicole Simpson of murder if she had a gun and shot OJ when he attacked.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 4, 2022)

He isn’t a hero, he was a kid that made dumb decisions that put him in a position to have to kill others to defend himself. He is alive because he took others lives. He isn’t guilty but he isnt smart either.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jun 4, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> God bless his soul. He will be a true iconic White American patriot for years to come. He is the embodiment of the second amendment.
> 
> 
> Kyle Rittenhouse
> ...


He's not a patriot. He's an absolute idiot who got snookered into protecting Schuster's and their used car lot.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man (Jun 4, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> He's not a patriot. He's an absolute idiot who got snookered into protecting Schuster's and their used car lot.


Anyone who shoots a pedophile is a patriotic hero.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jun 4, 2022)

Wouldn't he be alive if he had stayed at home?


----------



## Kosh (Jun 4, 2022)

candycorn said:


> He's free today because the judge was part of the defense team.



Thoughts and Prayers!


----------



## MAGA Macho Man (Jun 4, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Wouldn't he be alive if he had stayed at home?


Who knows!


----------



## struth (Jun 4, 2022)

Lesh said:


> One of the guys he shot was carrying a pistol.
> 
> Had that guy wanted KR dead he’s have shot him
> 
> ...


or KR got the trigger first.

someone doesn’t have to wait and get shit to defend themselves dumbass


----------



## MAGA Macho Man (Jun 4, 2022)

struth said:


> or KR got the trigger first.
> 
> someone doesn’t have to wait and get shit to defend themselves dumbass


Kyle got the fast draw on him and blew his bicep out rendering him unable to grip and shoot the pistol.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 4, 2022)

This little piece of vanilla skinned feces was only ever in danger because of his own actions.,HE went somewhere he knew was likely be unsafe. HE brought a gun (openly displayed) to that volatile location. HE instigated a confrontation with others  which put him in danger. 

Sounds like some common sense would have worked as well, if not better, than the gun, at keeping him safe.


----------



## struth (Jun 4, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Kyle got the fast draw on him and blew his bicep out rendering him unable to grip and shoot the pistol.


the demafasict are upset one of their Brownshirts didn’t make it and kill the kid


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2022)

Lesh said:


> One of the guys he shot was carrying a pistol.
> 
> Had that guy wanted KR dead he’s have shot him
> 
> ...


He tried but Kyle was faster.

The sonofabitch even said in court he was trying to shoot Kyle.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man (Jun 4, 2022)

Flash said:


> He tried but Kyle was faster.
> 
> The sonofabitch even said in court he was trying to shoot Kyle.


You're right! He did say that in court. I had forgotten that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> He isn’t a hero, he was a kid that made dumb decisions that put him in a position to have to kill others to defend himself. He is alive because he took others lives. He isn’t guilty but he isnt smart either.


^This


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 4, 2022)

Lesh said:


> One of the guys he shot was carrying a pistol.
> 
> Had that guy wanted KR dead he’s have shot him
> 
> ...


Fuck off, liar. You're full of shit. The LWNJ moonbat tried to shoot Kyle with a Glock but he was too slow and got his right bicep blown off and transformed into a cloud of pink mist. Kyle got the drop on your fellow stupid leftist fascist  commie idiot.

It's all on video, you fucking moron in denial of reality.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man (Jun 4, 2022)

Anathema said:


> This little piece of vanilla skinned feces was only ever in danger because of his own actions.,HE went somewhere he knew was likely be unsafe. HE brought a gun (openly displayed) to that volatile location. HE instigated a confrontation with others  which put him in danger.
> 
> Sounds like some common sense would have worked as well, if not better, than the gun, at keeping him safe.


Completely false!


----------



## Anathema (Jun 4, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Completely false!


No. He went to another state, borrowed a gun and went looking for a fight. So far as I’m concerned he was totally in the wrong and I’d love to have seen him dead.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 4, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Fuck off, liar. You're full of shit. The LWNJ moonbat tried to shoot Kyle with a Glock but he was too slow and got his right bicep blown off and transformed into a cloud of pink mist. Kyle got the drop on your fellow stupid leftist fascist  commie idiot.
> 
> It's all on video, you fucking moron in denial of reality.


Gaige Grosskreutz testified that he was filming the protest as a legal observer for the American Civil Liberties Union on a Facebook livestream. Shortly before midnight Grosskreutz said he heard gunshots to the south and observed Rittenhouse running in his direction[75] on Sheridan Road.[76] Grosskreutz said he ran alongside Rittenhouse and asked "Hey, what are you doing. You shot somebody?"[75]

Prosecutors said that protesters were heard on two different videos yelling "Beat him up!", "Hey, he shot him!" and "Get him! Get that dude!"[62] One individual struck Rittenhouse, knocking off his cap,[77] shortly after which Rittenhouse tripped and fell to the ground.[51] Others shouted "What'd he do?", "Just shot someone!" and "Get his ass!"[62] While he was on the ground, one of the men in pursuit jump kicked Rittenhouse, who fired twice but missed the man.[24][78]




A roadblock pays tribute to Anthony Huber on the road on which he was killed
Another protester, Anthony Huber, struck Rittenhouse's left shoulder, neck and head with a skateboard as the pair struggled for control of the gun.[79][62][6][80] As Huber was pulling on the rifle, Rittenhouse fired once, hitting Huber in the chest, perforating his heart and right lung, causing his rapid death.[62][81]

*Grosskreutz testified he believed Rittenhouse was an active shooter.[82][83] Grosskreutz had an expired concealed carry permit for a handgun and was carrying a Glock pistol.[82][84] Grosskreutz approached Rittenhouse, who was on the ground, but stopped and put his hands up after Huber was shot. Grosskreutz then pointed

He could have shot KR when h was on the ground...but did NOT*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 4, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> I am alive today because I was able to protect myself.


That’s a lie.

Rittenhouse would have been perfectly safe if he stayed in Illinois.

Instead he traveled to another state with the hope of murder black Americans.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jun 4, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Who knows!


Yea because the uprising was at his home.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jun 4, 2022)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Democrats would have accused Nicole Simpson of murder if she had a gun and shot OJ when he attacked.


Just like right wingers would have done had Trayvon Martin had a gun the night he was murdered by that coward ass Zimmerman.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jun 4, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Anyone who shoots a pedophile is a patriotic hero.


He didn’t know who he was shooting


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 4, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Gaige Grosskreutz testified that he was filming the protest as a legal observer for the American Civil Liberties Union on a Facebook livestream. Shortly before midnight Grosskreutz said he heard gunshots to the south and observed Rittenhouse running in his direction[75] on Sheridan Road.[76] Grosskreutz said he ran alongside Rittenhouse and asked "Hey, what are you doing. You shot somebody?"[75]
> 
> Prosecutors said that protesters were heard on two different videos yelling "Beat him up!", "Hey, he shot him!" and "Get him! Get that dude!"[62] One individual struck Rittenhouse, knocking off his cap,[77] shortly after which Rittenhouse tripped and fell to the ground.[51] Others shouted "What'd he do?", "Just shot someone!" and "Get his ass!"[62] While he was on the ground, one of the men in pursuit jump kicked Rittenhouse, who fired twice but missed the man.[24][78]
> 
> ...


Grosskreutz is a liar and you're a wikidiot.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 4, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Just like right wingers would have done had Trayvon Martin had a gun the night he was murdered by that coward ass Zimmerman.


Fuck off, you racist negro. If Martin did not attack Zimmerman he wouldn't have got wasted, bitch.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 4, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No. He went to another state, borrowed a gun and went looking for a fight. So far as I’m concerned he was totally in the wrong and I’d love to have seen him dead.


You're obviously so fucking stupid that you're very easily brainwashed by fake news. It's due to your very low IQ.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 4, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Fuck off, you racist negro. If Martin did not attack Zimmerman he wouldn't have got wasted, bitch.


Ummm...who chased who down there?


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 4, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Ummm...who chased who down there?


Martin doubled back and attacked Zimmerman from behind after Zimmerman had lost sight of him.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 5, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Martin doubled back and attacked Zimmerman from behind after Zimmerman had lost sight of him.


According to the killer


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 5, 2022)

It can just as easily be said the those he killed that day are not alive because he chose to put himself in a dangerous situation without cause.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> God bless his soul. He will be a true iconic White American patriot for years to come. He is the embodiment of the second amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He should have followed the law and observed the curfew.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Resnic said:


> Well he went to try and help people who were under siege by a bunch of violent racist criminals burning, looting a town. Then he was attacked by a small group of them that hit, chased and pulled a gun on him before he shot them. A group that consisted of a sex offender and a felon.
> 
> Hero or not we need a whole lot more people that. People who want to help victims of racist domestic terrorists and will shoot to defend themselves against them.
> 
> The criminals have pushed things too far and are getting out of hand and no one in charge seems interested in stopping them. Now it falls on the people.


KR is a punk. He broke the curfew.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> He should have followed the law and observed the curfew.


...as should those he shot.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> ...as should those he shot.



Kyle Rittenhouse added to the problem. Protestors went home by dark.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse added to the problem. Protestors went home by dark.


They still broke curfew. Many of them were also looking for trouble; what was the guy doing there with a Glock, after all?


----------



## Lesh (Jun 5, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> what was the guy doing there with a Glock, after all?


Exercising his second amendment rights?

Protecting himself from the likes of KR?


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> They still broke curfew. Many of them were also looking for trouble; what was the guy doing there with a Glock, after all?



Taking a gun to a protest and breaking curfew. Same as Rittenhouse.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 5, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Exercising his second amendment rights?
> 
> Protecting himself from the likes of KR?


Illegally on the streets, exercising his right to be stupid, looking for trouble. He found it, too. Two wrongs make two wrongs.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 5, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> Illegally on the streets, exercising his right to be stupid, looking for trouble. He found it, too. Two wrongs make two wrongs.


Wait...how was the Glock illegal but KRs assault weapon not?


----------



## Resnic (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> KR is a punk. He broke the curfew.



And the other people who got hurt by all the looting, rioting and trespassers running around that night? You going to ignore them in favor of a kid trying to help innocent people against a bunch of criminals?

No mention of the felon rapist who broke the curfew and attacked a kid and pulled a gun on him?

I'm surprised you even responded this time. Normally you give me a thumbs down and never actually say anything to me. You might as well just done it this time as well because you didn't say anything with any shit, insight or savvy. That didn't even have anything at all to do with the topic or my reply.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Resnic said:


> And the other people who got hurt by all the looting, rioting and trespassers running around that night? You going to ignore them in favor of a kid trying to help innocent people against a bunch of criminals?
> 
> No mention of the felon rapist who broke the curfew and attacked a kid and pulled a gun on him?
> 
> I'm surprised you even responded this time. Normally you give me a thumbs down and never actually say anything to me. You might as well just done it this time as well because you didn't say anything with any shit, insight or savvy. That didn't even have anything at all to do with the topic or my reply.


He was also breaking curfew and carrying a gun to a protest.


----------



## Resnic (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> He was also breaking curfew and carrying a gun to a protest.


 
Again, you only single out one kid who was trying to help people that were being attacked by a group or looters and arsonists. 

You ignore everyone else breaking the law, out after curfew, attacking others, burning stores and so on.

You failed to mention the guy who also had a gun that pulled it on Kyle after him and his friends chased and kicked his ass.

You ignore the real criminals because you're a contrarian.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Resnic said:


> Again, you only single out one kid who was trying to help people that were being attacked by a group or looters and arsonists.
> 
> You ignore everyone else breaking the law, out after curfew, attacking others, burning stores and so on.
> 
> ...



The police didn't enforce the curfew. Rittenhouse was also breaking the law.


----------



## Resnic (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> The police didn't enforce the curfew. Rittenhouse was also breaking the law.



Come back when you can actually respond to what I repeated twice instead of just spewing out the same unrelated nonsense over and over again.

Until then I'll consider this conversation over.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jun 5, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> Fuck off, you racist negro. If Martin did not attack Zimmerman he wouldn't have got wasted, bitch.


Fuck off yourself, racist raghead.  If a frog had a glass ass it would break every time he jumps.  Coward ass Zimmerman put that whole ordeal in motion because he is a coward ass POS who was profiling a black teenager who was doing nothing wrong.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Resnic said:


> Come back when you can actually respond to what I repeated twice instead of just spewing out the same unrelated nonsense over and over again.
> 
> Until then I'll consider this conversation over.


The protesters went home by dark. Look who was left on the streets.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 5, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Fuck off yourself, racist raghead.  If a frog had a glass ass it would break every time he jumps.  Coward ass Zimmerman put that whole ordeal in motion because he is a coward ass POS who was profiling a black teenager who was doing nothing wrong.


You are very easily brainwashed by fake news because of your very low IQ.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jun 5, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> You are very easily brainwashed by fake news because of your very low IQ.


I know raghead, you get the real news.  Take that fucking turban and shove it up your candy ass.


----------



## Resnic (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> The protesters went home by dark. Look who was left on the streets.



If he was the only left then he wouldn't have had any one to shoot in self defense, wouldn't have been anyone hurt for him to try and help, and no one burning or looting. Simply looking at the pictures of people looting and destroying property and him shooting in self defense shows it's dark. You just keep proving yourself wrong.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Resnic said:


> If he was the only left then he wouldn't have had any one to shoot in self defense, wouldn't have been anyone hurt for him to try and help, and no one burning or looting. Simply looking at the pictures of people looting and destroying property and him shooting in self defense shows it's dark. You just keep proving yourself wrong.



The looters, vandals, arsonists, Proud Boys, Kyle and the cops were still on the streets.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 5, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> I know raghead, you get the real news.  Take that fucking turban and shove it up your candy ass.


OMG! you don't like the turban?

I know why you don't like it. It triggers your dumbass.


----------



## Resnic (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> The looters, vandals, arsonists, Proud Boys, Kyle and the cops were still on the streets.



You just talk in circles. Time to add you to the ignore list. Bye.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> The looters, vandals, arsonists, Proud Boys, Kyle and the cops were still on the streets.




The Proud Boys were not involved in this.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Resnic said:


> You just talk in circles. Time to add you to the ignore list. Bye.



Stop and think for a change.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> You're obviously so fucking stupid that you're very easily brainwashed by fake news. It's due to your very low IQ.


What is factually incorrect about what I’ve written? He came from out of state, procured a lethal weapon, and went out to “defend” the city. In my mind that is looking for a fight; which makes his self-defense claim totally void in my mind.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> What is factually incorrect about what I’ve written? He came from out of state, procured a lethal weapon, and went out to “defend” the city. In my mind that is looking for a fight; which makes his self-defense claim totally void in my mind.




He had every right to do what he did and be where he was.  He adn his group clearly expected or hoped that their presence would DETER violence. 

A correct expectation, as you can see that the rioters did not attack the group.


Until the police forced one of the group, the youngest to be singled out, and vulnerable to attack by the mob, but that was not something they could reasonable foresee.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> He had every right to do what he did and be where he was. He and his group clearly expected or hoped that their presence would DETER violence


How many of these individuals were badged LEOs, certified security officers, or ON THEIR OWN PRIVATE PROPERTY?

NONE. 

Therefore, they had no mandate or legal power to be acting as LEOs or Security Agents. They had no jurisdiction to do what they claim they were there to do (which I don’t believe was their intent).


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> How many of these individuals were badged LEOs, certified security officers, or ON THEIR OWN PRIVATE PROPERTY?
> 
> NONE.
> 
> Therefore, they had no mandate or legal power to be acting as LEOs or Security Agents. They had no jurisdiction to do what they claim they were there to do (which I don’t believe was their intent).




Sure they did. THey had the legal "power" to carry a gun and stand there, between the mob and the property. 


And it worked. The mob saw them and backed down. 


That would have been the end of the story, except for the police intervening.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 5, 2022)

Odd that someone is called a hero for saving himself. Guess that term, as so many others, is now meaningless.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That’s a lie.
> 
> Rittenhouse would have been perfectly safe if he stayed in Illinois.
> 
> Instead he traveled to another state with the hope of murder black Americans.


Another state, another county, another town, just down the block, it doesn’t matter, he should’ve stayed home. 

You have no idea what his intent was, you are being dishonest.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> Sure they did. THey had the legal "power" to carry a gun and stand there, between the mob and the property


No they didn’t have any LEGAL power to do anything. The power of violence (which is what you’re describing) is a NATURAL power, not a LEGAL one. These little shits caused as much, if not more trouble than they might have ever stopped. 

We could discuss whether the police should have reacted differently to the protesters, but the reaction of police does not deputize a minor to suddenly take on police powers. Especially since I believe these folks were told by the police to go home early in the evening.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No they didn’t have any LEGAL power to do anything. The power of violence (which is what you’re describing) is a NATURAL power, not a LEGAL one. These little shits caused as much, if not more trouble than they might have ever stopped.
> 
> We could discuss whether the police should have reacted differently to the protesters, but the reaction of police does not deputize a minor to suddenly take on police powers. Especially since I believe these folks were told by the police to go home early in the evening.




"Trouble"? They caused "trouble" by standing there?


That doesn't seem right. 


Anathema. It is not NATURAL nor is it morally right, nor is it legally right, to expect that Americans, seeing barbarians attacking their neighbors, to cower in their homes and do nothing.


It is RIGHT, and it is NATURAL, and LEGAL to stand up to barbarians like that, and defend  yourself and your neighbors.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> It is not NATURAL nor is it morally right, nor is it legally right, to expect that Americans, seeing barbarians attacking their neighbors, to cower in their homes and do nothing.


Yes it is. I have absolutely NO mandate to protect anyone other than myself and my property. I definitely have no mandate (or right) to protect a community I’m not part of. That’s what we have police for. THEY are the ones who are enjoined to monitor public spaces, not me.


Correll said:


> It is RIGHT, and it is NATURAL, and LEGAL to stand up to barbarians like that, and defend yourself and your neighbors


Only on your own property. Outside your own property you have no mandate or protected right to defend anyone or anything.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> Yes it is. I have absolutely NO mandate to protect anyone other than myself and my property. I definitely have no mandate (or right) to protect a community I’m not part of. That’s what we have police for. THEY are the ones who are enjoined to monitor public spaces, not me.
> 
> Only on your own property. Outside your own property you have no mandate or protected right to defend anyone or anything.




I disagree. The public spaces are just as much mine, and Kyle Rittenhouses as anyone else's. The MOB doesn't get to claim it and have that claim respected.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> I disagree. The public spaces are just as much mine, and Kyle Rittenhouses as anyone else's. The MOB doesn't get to claim it and have that claim respected


The public spaces are the jurisdiction of the law enforcement community. That is generally mandated by the Charter or Constitution of the city/town. In an unincorporated area or somewhere that there is no local law enforcement group, you might be able to make a case. That wasn’t so in this case. 

If you don’t like the response of LEOs, complain to your local government or directly to the police agency.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> The public spaces are the jurisdiction of the law enforcement community. That is generally mandated by the Charter or Constitution of the city/town. In an unincorporated area or somewhere that there is no local law enforcement group, you might be able to make a case. That wasn’t so in this case.
> 
> If you don’t like the response of LEOs, complain to your local government or directly to the police agency.




THe public spaces belong to the public, not hte MOB, nor the POlice.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

candycorn said:


> He's free today because the judge was part of the defense team.


Not true. The judge was fair. The evidence exonerated him which is clear to any unbiased on looker.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> That’s a lie.
> 
> Rittenhouse would have been perfectly safe if he stayed in Illinois.
> 
> Instead he traveled to another state with the hope of murder black Americans.


He shot no black people so your claim of what he hoped is a silly lie.

Yes we all would be perfectly safe if we stay barricaded in our homes but that it is irrelevant

You are the one posting lies.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> THe public spaces belong to the public, not hte MOB, nor the POLICE


Yes , they belong to the Public. That means the whole of the community; not just one or two groups of people. The Mob has as much right to be there as you do until one or the other of you break the law.

Then it becomes a matter for law enforcement to investigate, arrest, and assist in the prosecution of the criminals. In most places Vigilantism is a crime itself. We empower the police to secure our public spaces. SCOTUS has already ruled the police are NOT required to protect us.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse added to the problem. Protestors went home by dark.



No they did not they continued to riot as they7u had been doing. There was no peaceful protest nor was any one protesting an unlawful killing by the police.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> He was also breaking curfew and carrying a gun to a protest.


It was a riot not a protest.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 5, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> God bless his soul. He will be a true iconic White American patriot for years to come. He is the embodiment of the second amendment.
> 
> 
> Kyle Rittenhouse
> ...


Nothing about staying home instead, eh?


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It was a riot not a protest.



True. The protesters went home by dark.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> True. The protesters went home by dark.


It was a ripot not protest. before and after dark


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> Yes , they belong to the Public. That means the whole of the community; not just one or two groups of people. The Mob has as much right to be there as you do until one or the other of you break the law.
> 
> Then it becomes a matter for law enforcement to investigate, arrest, and assist in the prosecution of the criminals. In most places Vigilantism is a crime itself. We empower the police to secure our public spaces. SCOTUS has already ruled the police are NOT required to protect us.




So Rittenhouse and his buddies had the right to be there. 


And the issue was who decided to break the law. That was teh lefty mob. 


At that point, Rittenhouse had the right to defend himself. 


That is not vigilantism. 

The police are not required to protect us? All the more reason to protect ourselves then.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It was a ripot not protest. before and after dark



Nobody was left on the street except vandals, arsonists and Proud Boys, Rittenhouse and the cops.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Nobody was left on the street except vandals, arsonists and Proud Boys, Rittenhouse and the cops.




THe Proud Boys were not there. Rittenhouse and his group were not rioters. 


Why do you keep saying shit that is not true?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Nobody was left on the street except vandals, arsonists and Proud Boys, Rittenhouse and the cops.


There were no known proud boys there and the rioters and vandals were the only ones there in the first place.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> So Rittenhouse and his buddies had the right to be there.
> 
> 
> And the issue was who decided to break the law. That was teh lefty mob.
> ...


The little flshit is a murderer. Nothing you can say will EVER make me believe he didn't go there looking for a fight and intentionally looking to shoot someone. That makes it first degree murder in my mind. He’s a waste of flesh and oxygen. If he’d shown up in my doorstep to “help” me protect my property I’d have shot him.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> The little flshit is a murderer. Nothing you can say will EVER make me believe he didn't go there looking for a fight and intentionally looking to shoot someone. That makes it first degree murder in my mind. He’s a waste of flesh and oxygen. If he’d shown up in my doorstep to “help” me protect my property I’d have shot him.


That is a baldfaced lie he murdered no one.

That is fact.

He had every right to be there and every right to defend himself


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There were no known proud boys there and the rioters and vandals were the only ones there in the first place.





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/01/14/kyle-rittenhouse-proud-boys-bar/


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> He had every right to be there and every right to defend himself


He may have had the Right to be there, but SHOULD he have been there? I don’t believe he should have been.  NOBODY should have been there that night. Kyle is the only person who shot someone.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> The little flshit is a murderer. Nothing you can say will EVER make me believe he didn't go there looking for a fight and intentionally looking to shoot someone. That makes it first degree murder in my mind. He’s a waste of flesh and oxygen. If he’d shown up in my doorstep to “help” me protect my property I’d have shot him.




Lucky for him then that those people decided to attack him. And funny that he ran, and they had to catch up with him. 


Mmm, no, his actions don't jive with your assumption.


You are a grumpy old man. I respect that. But the ones trying to kill Rittenhouse that night, were low life barbarian scum.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> He may have had the Right to be there, but SHOULD he have been there? I don’t believe he should have been.  NOBODY should have been there that night. Kyle is the only person who shot someone.


Should is irrelevant. One has no need to justify coming and going in this country.

He was the only one who shot someone and did dso IN SELF DEFENSE


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/01/14/kyle-rittenhouse-proud-boys-bar/


That was after the fact not during the riot itself.

Do try and comprehend the timeline. There were no known proudboys at rhe riot


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> He may have had the Right to be there, but SHOULD he have been there? I don’t believe he should have been.  NOBODY should have been there that night. Kyle is the only person who shot someone.



He didn't have the right to be there. There was a curfew in effect.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> You are a grumpy old man. I respect that. But the ones trying to kill Rittenhouse that night, were low life barbarian scum


They were no more or less low-life scum than he was and continues to be. I would not lift a finger to help him in any way. I would not be in his presence unless I was armed (for my own protection).


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> That was after the fact not during the riot itself.
> 
> Do try and comprehend the timeline. There were no known proudboys at rhe riot











						Kyle Rittenhouse, out on bail, flashed white power signs at a bar, prosecutors say
					

In his 90-minute visit to the bar, Kyle Rittenhouse, 18, was seen consuming alcohol while being serenaded by a group of adult men who sang the Proud Boys’ anthem, according to the motion.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/01/14/kyle-rittenhouse-proud-boys-bar/




Oh my god. Are you seriously that confused? That happened long AFTER the night in question. 


Jesus Christ. Do I have to explain the concept of Linear Time to a lefty again?


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> He may have had the Right to be there, but SHOULD he have been there? I don’t believe he should have been.  NOBODY should have been there that night. Kyle is the only person who shot someone.


None of the filthy ass rioters should have been there.

They were doing all kinds of bad shit.  Burning, destroying and even attacking a 17 year old kid because he helped put out one of the street fires they started.

Three of them reaped what they sowed.


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> They were no more or less low-life scum than he was and continues to be. I would not lift a finger to help him in any way. I would not be in his presence unless I was armed (for my own protection).




Bullshit. Rittenhouse seems to be a good kid, and those that attacked him seem to be low life scum of the earth.


Hell one was a child molester. 


And you are being silly. I would be fine to visit Rittenhouse. As long as I didn't try to KILL him, I would be comfortable meeting him.


I am reminded of an incident from college. Me and my buddies were hanging out, and saw a news report on a woman that shot her abusive boyfriend. 

We commented that she was actually pretty hot. Which led to the point that we had strong reason to suspect that she was single...and cool with guns. 


A female friend pointed out that she had SHOT her last man. Our response was, that we were not abusive so, we should be fine. 

None of us had cars though, so nothing came of it.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> Oh my god. Are you seriously that confused? That happened long AFTER the night in question.
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. Do I have to explain the concept of Linear Time to a lefty again?



The Boogaloo Bois were also there according to the police.









						Texts show Kenosha officers called armed civilians ‘very friendly’ hours before Rittenhouse shooting - Wisconsin Examiner
					

Internal Kenosha police texts, obtained by the Wisconsin Examiner, show officers welcoming the presence of armed militias.




					wisconsinexaminer.com


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> He didn't have the right to be there. There was a curfew in effect.




The cops were not enforcing it against the mob, so it does not count.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse, out on bail, flashed white power signs at a bar, prosecutors say
> 
> 
> In his 90-minute visit to the bar, Kyle Rittenhouse, 18, was seen consuming alcohol while being serenaded by a group of adult men who sang the Proud Boys’ anthem, according to the motion.
> ...


Once again what part of AFTER do you not get?

There were NO known proudboys at the riot.

What happened after does not alter that fact.

By the way he flashed no white power sign


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Flash said:


> None of the filthy ass rioters should have been there.
> 
> They were doing all kinds of bad shit.  Burning, destroying and even attacking a 17 year old kid because he helped put out one of the street fires they started.
> 
> Three of them reaped what they sowed.











						Texts show Kenosha officers called armed civilians ‘very friendly’ hours before Rittenhouse shooting - Wisconsin Examiner
					

Internal Kenosha police texts, obtained by the Wisconsin Examiner, show officers welcoming the presence of armed militias.




					wisconsinexaminer.com


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> The Boogaloo Bois were also there according to the police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude. Are you high?


Different groups are not the same group. You said "proud boys". That means you were claiming that the PROUD BOYS were there.


Christ man, it's like you don't understand the connection between words and their meanings.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 5, 2022)

White American Hero, Kyle Rittenhouse, On Twitter: I am alive today because I was able to protect myself.​
And 2 leftwing dirtbags are pushing up daisies


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 5, 2022)

There would have been no problem and no deaths if the person had not had a firearm.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 5, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> There would have been no problem and no deaths if the person had not had a firearm.


Which person?

More than one person had a firearm

Furthermore what about improvised deadly weapons such as a skatboard? One of the people Rittenhouse shot was attempting to kill him with one of those.

You statement fails the logic test


----------



## Correll (Jun 5, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> There would have been no problem and no deaths if the person had not had a firearm.




There still would have been a violent mob rampaging though the streets.


FUnny that that is not a problem to  you.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 5, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> There would have been no problem and no deaths if the person had not had a firearm.


How could anyone intelligent disagree with thts statement?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> There still would have been a violent mob rampaging though the streets.
> 
> 
> FUnny that that is not a problem to  you.


He single handedly stopped the violence?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 5, 2022)

"Logic" has no place in this discussion because so few have any concept of what it even means.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Flash said:


> They were doing all kinds of bad shit. Burning, destroying and even attacking a 17 year old kid because he helped put out one of the street fires they started.


Then that’s the purview of the POLICE or the individual owners of the private property to deal with. The 17 year old provoked the attack on him and honestly I wish he’d ended up dead for doing so.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> Bullshit. Rittenhouse seems to be a good kid, and those that attacked him seem to be low life scum of the earth


He doesn’t seem that way to me on any level. He’s as much a piece of shit as the protesters were in my mind. Then again about 98.5% of human beings are wastes of flesh and oxygen so far as I’m concerned. 


Correll said:


> And you are being silly. I would be fine to visit Rittenhouse. As long as I didn't try to KILL him, I would be comfortable meeting him.


I would t feel safe anywhere around him. He’s a killer and a piece of shit so far as I’m concerned. I’m sure they’ve already got a nice seat ready for him in Hell..


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 5, 2022)

Lesh said:


> According to the killer


According to the conversation Martin had with his girlfriend just before he ambushed Zimmerman.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse added to the problem. Protestors went home by dark.


Yep, the REAL protestors had left, only the rioters and those trying to contain them were left.  All three people Rittenhouse shot were RIOTERS.


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> Then that’s the purview of the POLICE or the individual owners of the private property to deal with. The 17 year old provoked the attack on him and honestly I wish he’d ended up dead for doing so.


You are confused.

The police vacated their responsibility.  One of the police officers in the trial said they were told not to interfere with the goddamn rioters and not to respond to burning, looting and destruction.

The filthy ass Democrats running the city are responsible for the destruction by not using the police to stop the BLM destruction.

When the police vacate their duty then it is up to the citizens to to what the police won't do.

However, in this case on the night of the shooting it was the asshole BLM rioters that were the aggressors.  They were armed and burning down buildings.  Even attacking a 17 year old boy because he helped put out a street fire that the shitheads started.  It was a BLM piece of shit that fired the first shot that night.  Kyle was confronted with BLM rioters with weapons like a skateboard club and a loaded Glock pistol and the police were nowhere to be found.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Taking a gun to a protest and breaking curfew. Same as Rittenhouse.


Except the Grosskreutz was illegally carrying a concealed pistol.  His CCW had lapsed and hadn't been renewed.  It probably wouldn't have been renewed since he had a felony on his record that had been sealed because he was a juvenile when it happened.  That still would have disqualified him if he had revealed it as he should have.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Flash said:


> he police vacated their responsibility. One of the police officers in the trial said they were told not to interfere with the goddamn rioters and not to respond to burning, looting and destruction





Flash said:


> When the police vacate their duty then it is up to the citizens to to what the police won't do.


I agree the police failed to act to arrest and prosecute the protesters. That’s all they were legally required to do. 

I wholeheartedly disagree with your second statement. While the idea of vigilantism is very intriguing, it doesn’t help things. If the police fail to act you call the next level up… county sheriff, state police, FBI, US Marshall Service, etc…


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> I agree the police failed to act to arrest and prosecute the protesters. That’s all they were legally required to do.
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree with your second statement. While the idea of vigilantism is very intriguing, it doesn’t help things. If the police fail to act you call the next level up… county sheriff, state police, FBI, US Marshall Service, etc…


The vigilantes were the BLM rioters that were doing the destruction and attacking Kyle.  The police did nothing to stop them.

To put it in military terms the BLM shitheads were the attacking force and Kyle and his citizen friends were the defending force.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2022)

Flash said:


> The vigilantes were the BLM rioters that were doing the destruction and attacking Kyle. The police did nothing to stop them


The protesters were the original criminals, along with Rittenscum and his friends who were breaking curfew. The fact that the cops failed to respond DOES NOT DEPUTIZE RITTENSCUM AND HIS BUDDIES.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> I agree the police failed to act to arrest and prosecute the protesters. That’s all they were legally required to do.
> 
> I wholeheartedly disagree with your second statement. While the idea of vigilantism is very intriguing, it doesn’t help things. If the police fail to act you call the next level up… county sheriff, state police, FBI, US Marshall Service, etc…



The police said that they were all friendly that night.


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> The protesters were the original criminals, along with Rittenscum and his friends who were breaking curfew. The fact that the cops failed to respond DOES NOT DEPUTIZE RITTENSCUM AND HIS BUDDIES.


They were never deputized and  Kyle and his friends never did anything aggressive towards anybody.  They mostly just stood around.  If they did anything aggressive was not revealed in the trial.  In fact the testimony was that they went out of their way to be non confrontational.  Kyle was trying to be a medic for both sides.

The BLM shitheads were the aggressors and they attacked Kyle because he helped to put out a fire that they started.

The BLM shitheads bare all the responsibility.

You can argue that maybe everybody should have stayed home that night and you would get a lot of agreement from a lot of people (including Kyle) but it was the BLM shitheads that were the initiators and aggressors.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Flash said:


> They were never deputized and  Kyle and his friends never did anything aggressive towards anybody.  They mostly just stood around.  If they did anything aggressive was not revealed in the trial.  In fact the testimony was that they went out of their way to be non confrontational.  Kyle was trying to be a medic for both sides.
> 
> The BLM shitheads were the aggressors and they attacked Kyle because he helped to put out a fire that they started.
> 
> ...



Bullshit.









						Texts show Kenosha officers called armed civilians ‘very friendly’ hours before Rittenhouse shooting - Wisconsin Examiner
					

Internal Kenosha police texts, obtained by the Wisconsin Examiner, show officers welcoming the presence of armed militias.




					wisconsinexaminer.com


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 5, 2022)

What a lucky kid!

He gets to use his gun for its intended purpose and get away with it.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 5, 2022)

candycorn said:


> He's free today because the judge was part of the defense team.


Butthurt still huh?


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 5, 2022)

Penelope said:


> He is nothing in my book, he didn't need to be there, and he is alive because he killed someone else and wouldn't another.


Good job Kyle.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 5, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Wouldn't he be alive if he had stayed at home?


The pedophile? Yep.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 5, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> He's not a patriot. He's an absolute idiot who got snookered into protecting Schuster's and their used car lot.


Good job hero Kyle.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> This little piece of vanilla skinned feces was only ever in danger because of his own actions.,HE went somewhere he knew was likely be unsafe. HE brought a gun (openly displayed) to that volatile location. HE instigated a confrontation with others  which put him in danger.
> 
> Sounds like some common sense would have worked as well, if not better, than the gun, at keeping him safe.


Was wa was. Racist punk.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2022)

California is No.1 in gun control, and no.1 in active shooter incidents, according to the FBI

God bless Kyle, and fuck California









						California: No. 1 in Gun Control, No. 1 in 'Active Shooter Incidents'
					

An FBI report on 'Active Shooter Incidents' in 2021 shows California was the number one state for such incidents, with six incidents total.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 5, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Wouldn't he be alive if he had stayed at home?





Superbadbrutha said:


> Wouldn't he be alive if he had stayed at home?



and so would be the two he killed, and the third he shot wouldn't be called Lefty the rest of his life.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> He should have followed the law and observed the curfew.


The same could be said of the 3 that attacked him.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 5, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Wait...how was the Glock illegal but KRs assault weapon not?





Lesh said:


> Wait...how was the Glock illegal but KRs assault weapon not?



the guy with the Glock was an ex-con, and not legally allowed to own a firearm, much less carry one.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> The same could be said of the 3 that attacked him.



Yep. Rittenhouse is a lot like George Zimmerman.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 5, 2022)

Anathema said:


> What is factually incorrect about what I’ve written? He came from out of state, procured a lethal weapon, and went out to “defend” the city. In my mind that is looking for a fight; which makes his self-defense claim totally void in my mind.


He traveled 10 miles, the guy that attacked him with the skateboard traveled 20 miles, and 'Lefty' traveled 50 miles.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 5, 2022)

Lesh said:


> According to the killer


No, according to the WITNESSES. Keep flailing.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> He should have followed the law and observed the curfew.


And the three attempted murderers should have done the same.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> He didn't have the right to be there. There was a curfew in effect.


And neither did the three shitstains who got what they asked for. Two of whom are burning in hell right now.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Yep. Rittenhouse is a lot like George Zimmerman.


Yep, Rittenhouse is a hero. Screw you moron.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> Yep, Rittenhouse is a hero. Screw you moron.



Nope he was also breaking the curfew.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jun 5, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> Good job hero Kyle.


He killed two people and cost the taxpayers probably five hundred large. Major hero there.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope he was also breaking the curfew.


As was the scum rioters. Screw you moron.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 5, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> He killed two people and cost the taxpayers probably five hundred large. Major hero there.


He didn't cost the American people half as much as the scum rioters. Another moron.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> As was the scum rioters. Screw you moron.



The protesters went home by dark. The Kenosha police said that the militias on the street that night were friendly. Rittenhouse was excited and had his gun. He was fired up.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> He didn't cost the American people half as much as the scum rioters. Another moron.


Vandals, looters and arsonists were breaking the law and should have been arrested just like the people violating the curfew.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> The protesters went home by dark. The Kenosha police said that the militias on the street that night were friendly. Rittenhouse was excited and had his gun. He was fired up.


Bullshit


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> Bullshit


That's what the police said. If you're a chubby kid with a gun and you're a HS drop out, you have something to prove.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 5, 2022)

surada said:


> The protesters went home by dark. The Kenosha police said that the militias on the street that night were friendly. Rittenhouse was excited and had his gun. He was fired up.





surada said:


> Rittenhouse was excited and had his gun.



and attacked by 3 people.


Whom he shot defending himself.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 5, 2022)

And for the first time in recent history, the judge deemed that the people Pop and Fresh shot couldn't be called "victims".


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jun 5, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> He didn't cost the American people half as much as the scum rioters. Another moron.


That's literally false. Had he stuck to his day activities and then went home, they wouldn't be out half a mil.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> He single handedly stopped the violence?




Your post has nothing to do with my post or the one before it. 


Try again.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> He doesn’t seem that way to me on any level. He’s as much a piece of shit as the protesters were in my mind. Then again about 98.5% of human beings are wastes of flesh and oxygen so far as I’m concerned.



He did nothing to justify such a judgement. 




Anathema said:


> I would t feel safe anywhere around him. He’s a killer and a piece of shit so far as I’m concerned. I’m sure they’ve already got a nice seat ready for him in Hell..




Bullshit. He killed two violent thugs that were trying to kill him.  Everything I understand about Christianity, says that the Big Guy will be just fine with that, come the day.


----------



## miketx (Jun 6, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Wouldn't he be alive if he had stayed at home?


Indeed that child molester would be alive if he had stayed home and not tried to kill Rittenhouse.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2022)

surada said:


> The protesters went home by dark. The Kenosha police said that the militias on the street that night were friendly. Rittenhouse was excited and had his gun. He was fired up.




Maybe. Seemed his possible excitement did not negatively impact his behavior or actions. 


Do you think Rosenbaum was fired up? He seemed kind of fired up in that one vid I saw of his screaming hysterically.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> He did nothing to justify such a judgement.


He should have been home that night; whether because of the curfew or common sense. He went looking for a fight and one found him. That’s NOT a reasonable set of actions in my mind.


Correll said:


> Bullshit. He killed two violent thugs that were trying to kill him. Everything I understand about Christianity, says that the Big Guy will be just fine with that, come the day.


He was just as much at fault for the fight as the other guys.

Religion has nothing to do with my feelings on this issue. Besides, I’m not a Christian.


----------



## miketx (Jun 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> He should have been home that night; whether because of the curfew or common sense. He went looking for a fight and one found him. That’s NOT a reasonable set of actions in my mind.
> 
> He was just as much at fault for the fight as the other guys.
> 
> Religion has nothing to do with my feelings on this issue. Besides, I’m not a Christian.


You weren't there, you don't know what happened.


----------



## Correll (Jun 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> He should have been home that night; whether because of the curfew or common sense. He went looking for a fight and one found him. That’s NOT a reasonable set of actions in my mind.




He had NO obligation to be home that night. 

Your claim that he was "looking for a fight" is contradicted by teh way he RAN from a fight, repeatedly and did not shoot until he was run down by the mob and forced to, repeatedly. 








Anathema said:


> He was just as much at fault for the fight as the other guys.
> 
> Religion has nothing to do with my feelings on this issue. Besides, I’m not a Christian.




You brought it up.  He is NOT at fault. Those that choose to attack him, are at fault. Self defense is a RIGHT.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 6, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> No, according to the WITNESSES. Keep flailing.


There were only two witnesses to the Trayvon Martin murder, the killer and the victim


----------



## Anathema (Jun 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> You weren't there, you don't know what happened


No, I wasn’t there but I do know this:

A CHILD left his home, crossed city and state borders despite an active curfew in the location he was going to.

That child convinced indiat his destination to provide him with a firearm and ammunition.

That child was told by police that they neither needed nor wanted the assistance of the child and his accociated.

The child proceeded to ignore the police, and the curfew and engaged with a group of protesters. 


That right there is more than enough to tell me that the child was not in the “right” thst evening. The proowerent either but as we know; two wrongs don’t make a right.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No, I wasn’t there but I do know this:


Not guilty x5.
Beyond that, what you "know" doesn't matter.


----------



## miketx (Jun 6, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No, I wasn’t there but I do know this:
> 
> A CHILD left his home, crossed city and state borders despite an active curfew in the location he was going to.
> 
> ...


You're right. He should have let them kill him.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jun 6, 2022)

Lesh said:


> There were only two witnesses to the Trayvon Martin murder, the killer and the victim


Your utter ignorance of the facts is just appalling. Martin acted the fool by jumping Zimmerman and he bit off more than he could chew.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 6, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Beyond that, what you "know" doesn't matter.


What *I* “know” is the ONLY thing that matters to ME. The rest of you can rot in Hell


----------



## Anathema (Jun 6, 2022)

miketx said:


> You're right. He should have let them kill him.


He shouldn’t have been there to get assaulted in the first place, so honestly I wouldn’t have wept if they had killed him.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 7, 2022)

Anathema said:


> What *I* “know” is the ONLY thing that matters to ME. The rest of you can rot in Hell


You also know he was found not guilty.
5 times.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 7, 2022)

Anathema said:


> He shouldn’t have been there to get assaulted in the first place, so honestly I wouldn’t have wept if they had killed him.


Not guilty.
x5.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 7, 2022)

Anathema said:


> No, I wasn’t there but I do know this:
> 
> A CHILD left his home, crossed city and state borders despite an active curfew in the location he was going to.
> 
> ...


That "child" was older than my grandmother on her wedding g day, and my uncle when he enlisted.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 7, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You also know he was found not guilty.
> 5 times


… by a court system that I have nothing but contempt and disgust for. It means nothing to me.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 7, 2022)

Anathema said:


> … by a court system that I have nothing but contempt and disgust for. It means nothing to me.


Fact remains:   Not guilty.
This negates any of your complaints to the contrary.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 7, 2022)

struth said:


> the demafasict are upset one of their Brownshirts didn’t make it and kill the kid


The Republican white wingers are happy that one of their Brownshirts got away with murder.


----------



## struth (Jun 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> The Republican white wingers are happy that one of their Brownshirts got away with murder.


haha he wasn’t the one there looting, rioting and attempting to murder people


----------



## Anathema (Jun 7, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Fact remains: Not guilty.
> This negates any of your complaints to the contrary


It may for you, but it most certainly does not for me. Besides, there is a far higher court that Mr. Rittenhouse will have to answer to one day. A court whose regulations are far stricter and whose punishments are far more severe.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 7, 2022)

Anathema said:


> It may for you, but it most certainly does not for me.


None of which makes any difference.
Not guilty.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 8, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Not guilty.


I’ll be interested to see if the Ultimate Arbitrator agrees. Somehow I don’t think so.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 8, 2022)

bodecea said:


> The Republican white wingers are happy that one of their Brownshirts got away with murder.


This is a fever dream.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2022)

I cant wait till he can run for President!  😍


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 8, 2022)

Lesh said:


> One of the guys he shot was carrying a pistol.
> 
> Had that guy wanted KR dead he’s have shot him
> 
> ...


Oh, and I suppose if that guy with the skateboard had wanted him dead.................................... oh, wait.  Nevermind.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 8, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Wouldn't he be alive if he had stayed at home?


And gee whiz, Kensoha would not have had all those nasty fires if the terrorists had just stayed home.

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 8, 2022)

bodecea said:


> The Republican white wingers are happy that one of their Brownshirts got away with murder.


We love that you think this.  It really simplifies our lives by labeling you as exactly what you are.  Your label is a red neon sign discrediting you.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 8, 2022)

Anathema said:


> … by a court system that I have nothing but contempt and disgust for. It means nothing to me.


Twist that damp hankie a little harder, girl.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 8, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> I cant wait till he can run for President!  😍


I'd break my leg in the rush to vote for him.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 8, 2022)

Anathema said:


> I’ll be interested to see if the Ultimate Arbitrator agrees. Somehow I don’t think so.


Only because of your ignorance and bigotry.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jun 8, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And gee whiz, Kensoha would not have had all those nasty fires if the terrorists had just stayed home.
> 
> Shut the fuck up.


That's all you have shithead.  GFY.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 8, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Only because of your ignorance and bigotry.


I’d rather be an ignorant bigot and be RIGHT than an over-educated and woke person and be WRONG all the time.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 8, 2022)

candycorn said:


> He's free today because the judge was part of the defense team.


The Rittenhouse defense team:


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 8, 2022)

Rittenhouse won.

Get over it.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Jun 8, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Rittenhouse won.
> 
> Get over it.



I'm actually concerned for him. The post trial situation screams that he is being used. His appearances on Tucker, etc. reinforce that. Its setting him up for further liability, and once attention passes he will be cast aside by those powers.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

candycorn said:


> And for the first time in recent history, the judge deemed that the people Pop and Fresh shot couldn't be called "victims".


No because the whole purpose of the trial was to determine if they were victims.  If they were unjustly shot, they were victims, if they were attacking Rittenhouse, they were legally perpetrators.  Calling them victims before the trial ended was putting the cart before the horse, or as lawyers say, "assuming facts not in evidence". Also, people just might be a tiny bit more willing to consider your posts if you didn't denigrate other people.  Rittenhouse has a name; you might consider using it.  I'm sure you'd be offended if I called you a bimbo, broad, skirt, split or any number of other derogatory terms for women.  I want people to consider what I write, so I avoid doing that,


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

Lesh said:


> There were only two witnesses to the Trayvon Martin murder, the killer and the victim


Wrong, there was a third, objective witness Jonathan Good who witnessed Martin beating Zimmerman "MMA Style" according to his testimony.  There were several other neighbors who heard the confrontation that all supported Zimmerman's version of events despite not knowing him.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

Anathema said:


> What *I* “know” is the ONLY thing that matters to ME. The rest of you can rot in Hell


You mean what you BELILEVE, not know.  Only facts can be KNOWN and you have zero FACTS, only opinions.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Only because of your ignorance and bigotry.


People like Anathema get a nasty surprise when Saint Peter turns them away for their bigotry and lack of Christian compassion.  Hypocrites like Anathema are scum pretending to be moral people while judging others by standards they don't even try to meet.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 8, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You mean what you BELILEVE, not know. Only facts can be KNOWN and you have zero FACTS, only opinions


My opinions are the only facts I need, thank you very much. The child is a punk-assed little bitch and I honestly wish HE’D been the one taking a ride in the coroner’s van that night.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 8, 2022)

Anathema said:


> My opinions are the only facts I need, thank you very much. The child is a punk-assed little bitch and I honestly wish HE’D been the one taking a ride in the coroner’s van that night.


Opinions AREN'T facts.  Facts are objective and can be proven OPINIONS are SUBJECTIVE and CAN'T be proven.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 9, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Opinions AREN'T facts. Facts are objective and can be proven OPINIONS are SUBJECTIVE and CAN'T be proven.


My opinions are the only facts I need or will ever use to make decisions in life. If you don’t like that, feel free to ignore me.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jun 9, 2022)

Anathema said:


> My opinions are the only facts I need or will ever use to make decisions in life. If you don’t like that, feel free to ignore me.


Why would I do that?  It’s far more entertaining making you look like the opinionated fool that you are.  You are the typical crotchety old man like your avatar screaming “get off my grass you lousy kids”.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 9, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You are the typical crotchety old man like your avatar screaming “get off my grass you lousy kids


 No I’m not. I don’t yell at people on my lawn… I SHOOT at them. They were warned on the other side of the fence.


----------

